# How to Open Ports for Apex Legends using Port Forwarding



## baronchrist (Feb 25, 2019)

> *Which Ports Does Apex Legends Require*
> The specific incoming ports for Apex Legends are as follows:
> 
> *Apex Legends PC Ports*
> ...


*Source: How to Open Ports for Apex Legends using Port Forwarding*

By the way, If anyone wants to play Apex Legends with me, please visit this thread. 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/alert-apex-legends-corner-lets-play.532288/


----------

